# Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) - reply to Bluetongue post



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi, 
Here is the press release about the diagnosis for the dead deer found in *SW* Michigan. It is EHD, a disease related to bluetongue, but not bluetongue. [Please note: I have just made a correction from SE to SW Michigan in the first sentence - Jean]

"FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Contact: Thomas Cooley 517-336-5034
04 OCTOBER 2006 
Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease Diagnosed in Two Michigan Deer 

Michigan Department of Natural Resources wildlife health officials, collaborating with Michigan State University&#8217;s Diagnostic Center for Population and Animal Health, today announced epizootic hemorrhagic disease (EHD) has been diagnosed in two Michigan white-tailed deer. The two deer -- one free-ranging and one privately owned -- were from Allegan County. 
EHD is an acute, infectious, often fatal viral disease contracted by wild ruminants but most commonly affects white-tailed deer. EHD is not transmitted from one animal to another by direct contact, and it is not transmissible to humans. Cattle may develop an infection from the EHD virus that is not readily apparent; but fever, oral lesions, lameness and reproductive problems occasionally occur. Dogs and cats are not susceptible to EHD. The virus is transmitted by the bite of an infected insect, Culicoides, which includes midges, gnats and other biting flies. EHD typically strikes in late summer and early fall. The insect dies with the onset of frost.
&#8220;In the past three weeks, the DNR has received reports of approximately 50 dead deer in the area encompassing the Kalamazoo River, Rabbit River and the Potawatomi Marsh,&#8221; said Sara Schaefer, supervisor for the Wildlife Division&#8217;s Southwest Management Unit. &#8220;Staff in this area have received numerous calls about dead deer, and we were able to retrieve some fresh carcasses to be tested.&#8221; 
&#8220;Examination of the submitted deer showed lesions consistent with an EHD infection and laboratory results confirmed the preliminary diagnosis,&#8221; said Thomas Cooley, DNR pathologist.
Deer in the early stages of EHD may appear lethargic, disoriented, lame and unresponsive to humans. As the disease progresses the deer may have bloody discharge from the nose and mouth along with sores in the mouth and a swollen tongue. Death may occur within one to three days.

Infected or dead deer with EHD usually are found near water as a result of the high fever that develops with this disease. Deer that have recovered from EHD infection often have cracked hooves and/or heavy hoof overgrowth. If dead deer are found near bodies of water, or if any deer harvested during the archery season or firearm season exhibit abnormal hoof growth or damage, the public is encouraged to report them to the nearest DNR field office, which can be located by visiting the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr.
&#8220;Although EHD is considered the most important viral disease affecting white-tailed deer in the U.S., it rarely occurs in Michigan. While it may impact the deer population in a localized area, it is not a threat to the deer herd statewide,&#8221; said Bill Moritz, chief of the Wildlife Division. &#8220;When all conditions are right: weather, virus and host, the disease may occur; this is just very rare in Michigan.&#8221; Previous EHD die-offs occurred in Michigan in 1955 and 1974.
This year EHD also has been diagnosed in Oregon, Wyoming, Texas, Missouri, Illinois, Indiana and Georgia.
The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state&#8217;s natural resources for current and future generations."

Here is a summary of important points:

&#8226;	EHD is an infectious, often fatal disease contracted by a variety of wild ruminants, but most commonly affects white-tailed deer. Cattle can occasionally become infected, but show few or no signs of illness. Cats and dogs are not susceptible. 

&#8226;	The virus is transmitted (vectored) by the bite of an infected midge.

&#8226;	EHD typically strikes in late summer and early fall.

&#8226;	The insect vector that transmits EHD dies at the onset of frost. When this occurs transmission of the virus stops because infection of deer occurs only via the bite of the midge. Therefore, outbreaks of EHD are typically short-lived.

&#8226;	EHD is the most significant viral disease of white-tailed deer in the United States. 

&#8226;	The disease rarely occurs in Michigan. Previous EHD outbreaks in Michigan occurred in 1955 and 1974. 

&#8226;	Four deer carcasses were examined and tested for EHD. One free ranging and one privately-owned (captive) white-tailed deer were diagnosed with EHD. Both animals were from Allegan County. 

&#8226;	Approximately 50 dead deer (some of which undoubtedly died from causes other than EHD) have been reported near the Kalamazoo River, Rabbit River, and the Potawatomi Marsh in southwest Michigan.

&#8226;	EHD is not transmissible to humans. Hunters are not at risk by consuming deer harvested in the affected area. 

&#8226;	Deer in the early stages of the disease may appear lethargic, disoriented, lame and unresponsive. Deer with EHD are often found near water bodies due to the high fever that develops with this disease.

&#8226;	Deer may have bloody discharge from the nose and mouth along with sores in the mouth and a swollen tongue. Deer may die within 1 to 3 days.

&#8226;	The virus inactivates within 24 hours after the death of the host deer. It does not spread from deer carcasses. 

&#8226;	Nevertheless, hunters are reminded never to kill or eat deer that appear sick.

&#8226;	Hunters shouls always use rubber gloves when field dressing deer as a prudent precaution. 



We also have a webpage on EHD:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26647--,00.html

Hi, I made another correction to this. In the 3rd bullet in the summary of important points, "during warm, dry weather" has been removed.
Jean


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Disease found in West Michigan deer 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-32/1159973170141310.xml&coll=6

10/04/06 By Howard Meyerson Press Outdoors Editor [email protected]

SAUGATUCK -- Dave Engel's gut told him something was wrong when he found four dead deer along a half-mile stretch of the Kalamazoo River in August. 

A call to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources cued him to the fact that 12 others had been reported upstream.

"We knew instantly that something was wrong," said Engel, the manager of the Pottawatomie Gun Club located along the river between Saugatuck and Richmond. 

The 120-year-old private waterfowl hunting club has nearly 2 miles of riverfront on its property. The deer were found floating or along the bank. 

Engel didn't anticipate finding 17 more in subsequent weeks, the predictable result of a often fatal viral disease in deer known as epizootic hemorrhagic disease, or EHD. 

The infectious disease is carried by a tiny flying midge known as a no-see-um. State officials confirmed the presence of the disease in two deer Tuesday. Officials say they have received 50 reports of dead deer in Manlius and Saugatuck townships along the Rabbit and Kalamazoo rivers. 

"They (DNR biologists) had a suspicion that it was EHD before this, but no clinical evidence," said Maria Albright, a wildlife staffer with the Allegan State Game Area. 

Albright handled many of the calls about dead deer. Most had decomposed. They were no longer good specimens for the lab. But that changed Sept. 18 when DNR wildlife managers got a call about a deer that someone saw die. 

"We were able to get to that deer within a half hour of it dying," Albright said. "It went to the lab the next day and that nailed it."

It took two weeks to isolate the EHD virus and make sure it was not a close relative known as bluetongue. 

Wildlife officials said the deer's presence along the river fit a classic pattern. The deer were hot with fever and went to the water's edge to drink or lie in it and cool down. Some were simply not strong enough to get up and leave. They died in place or got swept down stream. 

"I've witnessed three different deer come to the water, lay down and not get back up," Engel said. "I've found 21 so far. All were along the river. It's a gruesome sight. Every logjam has a deer in it."

EHD causes internal bleeding from different organs and the deer go into shock. The symptoms include a loss of appetite, fear of humans, lack of strength and bleeding. 

Studies show 75 percent of the infected deer die within three days of being bitten. 

"It's fast and it's a localized event," said John Lerg, a wildlife biologist with the DNR Plainwell office. "We haven't fully mapped the location of all the carcasses, but we expect this will be over with the first frost." 

Cold conditions kill the midges that carry the disease. It is not spread from one deer to another, according to Lerg. 

Hunters also need not be concerned. Humans are not susceptible to the disease. Standard precautions, however are warranted. Do not shoot or eat a sick deer and wear protective gloves when processing it. The disease is not expected to spread beyond the area. 

EHD is common in the U.S. and Canada, but outbreaks do not occur regularly. Michigan had an outbreak in the 1955 in 10 counties, forming a band from Muskegon to Shiawassee, and in 1974 in Gratiot, Iosco, Mecosta, Ingham and Arenac counties. In each case, 100 dead deer were reported.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the Update. 
BVW


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Virus killing deer, but will pass soon, experts say

http://www.mlive.com/news/kzgazette/index.ssf?/base/news-19/1159975350236040.xml&coll=7

Wednesday, October 04, 2006 By Rosemary Parker
[email protected] 388-2734

At least 40 deer in Allegan County have died this summer and fall of a virus that kills deer, can sicken sheep and cattle, but is not harmful to people. 

So far there has been one confirmed death of a captive deer, and state wildlife and agriculture officials say the localized infection does not appear to pose a widespread threat to either the state's wild- deer herd or Michigan's $30 million deer-farm industry. 

The virus, epizootic hemorrhagic disease, causes a deadly infection in deer -- but unlike the dreaded Chronic Wasting Disease that has stricken deer in other states, there is no danger of it crossing into a related virus that can be contracted by humans, officials say.

Wildlife experts say this outbreak of EHD will end in a few weeks, when the first hard frost kills the gnats that spread it. 

``This whole thing is history when the first frost hits and three days passes,'' said John Lerg, a wildlife biologist at the Michigan Department of Natural Resources. 

Until then, the DNR is asking hunters and others who venture into the woods to report the finding of deer carcasses so officials can gauge the spread of the virus. 

Lerg said his office began receiving reports three weeks ago that people were finding dead deer, many floating down the Kalamazoo River. 

One symptom, bleeding from the mouth, gave scientists a very good idea of the cause of death. The diagnosis was confirmed Monday night after further testing. 

Michigan experienced outbreaks of epizootic hemorrhagic disease in 1955 and again in the early 1970s, Lerg said. Other states are experiencing outbreaks this summer. 

``The only locality we have seen so far (in Michigan) is in western Allegan County,'' though the disease has been confirmed in southern Ohio, West Virginia and Indiana, Lerg said.

Whitetail deer are especially susceptible to the virus and generally die within three days of onset of symptoms, Lerg said. There are no vaccinations to prevent the disease, nor is there any treatment. 

The Michigan Department of Agriculture has been alerted because one of the dead animals was found on a deer farm; such facilities are regulated by MDA. 

Willie Reed, veterinary pathologist and director of Michigan State University's Diagnostic Center for Population and Animal Health, said there has been no indication the disease has spread to livestock.

``But this is a very serious viral disease,'' he said, ``so there is concern for other deer in the area.'' 

That includes deer on ``captive cervidae'' facilities, or deer farms. There are 675 such farms registered in Michigan -- 40 in southwestern Michigan, said Shannon Hanna, wildlife special projects coordinator for MDA. 

In 2000, when the industry was last surveyed, 625 farms housed 25,000 animals and were valued at $30 million, Hanna said. 

``We recommend if any (captive) animal is showing signs of illness the owners call us,'' assistant state veterinarian Nancy Frank said. ``We will help them get a diagnosis, because this disease can be confused with other serious diseases,'' such as foot-and-mouth disease, blue tongue and plant poisonings. 

Allegan large-animal veterinarian James Connell said the disease outbreak was discussed at last week's Allegan State Game Area meeting in Allegan. 

He said he believes that because the disease is spread by biting insects that don't travel far, it is likely the outbreak will be confined to the Kalamazoo and Rabbit River basins, where those insects are plentiful. 

Deer that are infected but recover will pass on a resistance to the disease to subsequent generations, Connell said.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Deer disease outbreak cooled by cold 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/grpress/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1163772378247140.xml&coll=6

11/17/06 By Howard Meyerson [email protected] 
Press Outdoors Editor 

Now that cold weather has nipped at the insect population, state wildlife officials are getting fewer calls about dead deer in Allegan County. 

The drop-off was expected, once the first frost killed the tiny, flies known as no-see-ums. The insect is known to carry an often fatal viral disease for deer known as epizootic hemorrhagic disease, or EHD.

"When all is said and done I expect we will have reports of about 150 animals, but not all of them have EHD," said Tom Cooley, a wildlife biologist with the Department of Natural Resources' wildlife disease laboratory at Michigan State University. 

"We tested one just two weeks ago and found no evidence of EHD. Of the six that we have tested so far, only two tested positive." 

In August, various Southwest Michigan DNR wildlife staffers began receiving reports about dead deer in or along the Rabbit and Kalamazoo rivers in Manlius and Saugatuck townships. But it wasn't until mid-September that Cooley had a fresh enough sample to confirm EHD's presence. 

John Lerg, a biologist out of the DNR's Plainwell office, said the outbreak's progression is fairly typical. 

"We are saying from 50 to 70 deer have died and that compares to other outbreaks we find in professional literature," said Lerg. "One hundred deer would not be uncommon." 

That the deer often turned up along the water courses is because EHD causes hemorrhaging and fever. The fever, which can be from pneumonia as well, prompts the deer to seek water to drink or lie in to cool down. In their weakened state, many simply never leave. Deer that succumb to EHD often die in just a matter of days. 

"Hunters may stumble on bones and carcasses in those townships," said Sara Schaefer, the DNR wildlife supervisor for southwest Michigan. "Any that we found with the disease were just there in Allegan County." 

Deer that survived the EHD outbreak, said Cooley, may have somewhat abnormal hoofs. The disease affects their circulatory systems. 

"Our staff down there will be looking at the hoofs of the deer that come in. If they survived this disease, they may show some breakage," Cooley said. 

EHD poses no risk to hunters, according to Schaefer, who discourages eating any sick-looking deer. Those that survived and are healthy are fine, she said. 

"EHD does not affect humans, so hunters can eat the meat. They probably won't even notice it unless they look closely at the hoofs."


----------

